# Stanz- und Metallikeffekt



## johnjdoe (27. November 2003)

Hi,

hat jemand Lust/Zeit einem Anfänger zu erklären, wie er am einfachsten
in Photoshop einen Stanz- bzw. Metallikeffekt hinkriegen kann?

Ich würde gerne sowas wie im Anhang (oder aber auch http://www.creamware.fr/images/produits/pulsarXTC/xtc_logo_300.jpg  ) realisieren:

Das heißt also in eine Platte, die _metallisch_ wirken sollte (am
liebsten in einem _Grünton_ wie die Ringe im Beispiel anstatt grau)
einen Schriftzug _ausstanzen_.

Für jeden Tipp und für jede Hilfestellung bedanke ich mich schon mal
im voraus!


----------



## Sliver (27. November 2003)

Also mit dem Metaleffekt kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht weiterhelfen...
Irgendwo gabs da mal nen Tut für aber ich findes im Moment nicht...


Mit dem Einstanz-/Ausschneideeffekt ich dir aber helfen:


Neuen Kanal erstellen
Text in den Kanal schreiben (dort erscheint dann nur die Auswahl des Textes)
Auf die Ebene mit der Metalplatte wechseln
Text der Platte anpassen
Ausschneiden

Viel mir jetzt auf die schnelle so ein...
Ist denke ich mal das Einfachste...

Ach du könntest zur Sicherheit den Bereich nicht ausschneiden sondern eine Ebenenmaske einfügen und den makierten Bereich dann einfach damit übermalen.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## johnjdoe (27. November 2003)

Danke Sliver! Da ich aber _wirklich_ Anfänger bin, komme ich leider damit nicht viel weiter. Du würdest es mir nicht ein wenig genauer erklären?

Ich habe schon ein Tutorial  (leider auf Englisch und dann ist es nicht immer einfach, die Dinge in einem deutschsprachigen PS zu finden) gefunden, aber leider hapern bei mir die letzten beiden Punkte. Ich weiß nicht genau, auf welche der drei Ebenen ich das denn jetzt anwenden muss? Hast du oder jemand anders da einen Tipp?
Und dann ist der Text leider auch nicht weiß. Ist also nicht so 100%ig das, was ich gerne hätte.

Tja, auch ein Tutorial  für den Metaleffekt hatte ich gefunden (damit keiner sagt, ich hätte nicht zuerst gesucht  ), aber der ist auch nicht so prickelnd. Irgendwie finde ich die Röhren in meinem Beispiel (s. oben) "metalischer". Eventuell Ideen?

Danke im voraus für eure Bemühungen!


----------



## Sliver (27. November 2003)

Ich habs jetzt mal ganz ausführlich gemacht, mit Bild! 



Einstanzeffekt


Sers
Sliver


----------



## johnjdoe (28. November 2003)

*Das* nenne ich mal ausführlich! *Das* verstehe selbst ich. Danke!

Kleine (?) Frage noch: Wie erhalte ich denn jetzt diesen "Tiefeneffekt" damit das Ganze wirklich ausgestanzt wirkt?


----------



## blubber (28. November 2003)

Hi,

ich denk mal, dazu musst du der Ebene nurnoch einen Schlagschatten zuweisen.

bye


----------



## Sliver (28. November 2003)

Ich habe den Schlatschatten mal zum Tutorial hinzugefügt.

Einstanz-Tutorial 


Sers
Sliver


----------



## johnjdoe (28. November 2003)

Hat prima geklappt! Ich bedanke mich bei allen für die Hilfe!


----------

